# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > حرفه ای: معرفی ابزار کرک برای برنامه های دات نت

## mohammadi4net

معرفی  ابزار
Disassemble , Resource code, DeObfuscationتوجه توجه:
رسالت این تایپک آشنایی برنامه نویسان دات نت با ابزار کرک برای ارتقا توانایی مبارزه با  کرک کنندگان می باشد.
اینجانب و سایت برنامه نویس هیچ مسئولیتی بابت استفاده نادرست از این ابزار را نمی پذیریم.
از ارسال هرگونه سوال درمورد ابزار معرفی شده جدا خوداری فرمائید و سوال خود را در تایپک جدید مطرح نمایید.
برای تشکر فقط و فقط از دکمه تشکر استفاده نمایید.
نحوه معرفی ابزار :
نام برنامه ، ورژن برنامه، توضیحات برنامه ، لینک سایت سازنده ، لینک دانلود

----------


## mohammadi4net

*.NET Reflector  v6.0
*در حال حاضر  این برنامه قوی ترین ابزار برای رسورس کردن برنامه های دات نت است، رفلکتور برنامه ای رایگانه که به خوبی از طرف سایت سازنده پشتیبانی میشه ، اولین ابزاری که یک Cracker به اون احتیاج داره !
With .NET Reflector you can decompile and debug .NET components, such as assemblies, and disassemble the source code into your chosen .NET language, enabling you to see the contents of a .NET assembly.
You can use .NET Reflector to search for bugs and performance issues that may be affecting your system, and to review areas of code that were not previously accessible. For example, you may have an application that uses a third-party component, which is returning unexpected results. With .NET Reflector, you can disassemble and debug the third-party component, helping you to determine whether the component is responsible for the results.
.NET Reflector is compatible with:
•	.NET Framework versions: 1.0*, 1.1*, 2.0, 3.0, 3.5, 4.0 
* .NET Reflector runs under these framework versions, but the Visual Studio add-in and .NET Reflector Pro require .NET 2.0 or later.
•	Microsoft Windows operating systems (32-bit and 64-bit): Windows 2000*, Windows XP SP2 or later, Windows Server 2003, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 7 
* .NET Reflector only; not the Visual Studio add-in or .NET Reflector Pro.
•	Microsoft Visual Studio versions: 2005, 2008, 2010
You should ensure that your system meets the minimum requirements for the version of Microsoft Visual Studio you want to run.
www.red-gate.com
http://reflector.red-gate.com/download.aspx

----------


## mohammadi4net

*{smartkill} v0.6*
نرم افزار ضد {smartassembly} ، این ورژن از برنامه تا نسخه سوم اسمارت اسمبلی رو به خوبی پشتیبانی می کنه ، بعضا با نسخه 4 اسمارت کار می کننه ولی با اخرین نسخه اسمارت اسمبلی که نسخه 4.2 هست مشکل داره ، این برنامه از طرف سایت مشخصی پشتیبانی نمیشه ! (و یا من اطلاعی ندارم)
نرم افزار برای دانلود ضمیمه پست شد.

----------


## mohammadi4net

*IL Disassembler (ildasm) v 3.5.30729.1*
این برنامه همراه خود Microsoft Visual Studio نصب شده است، که کد IL  برنامه رو به ما نشون میده ، حتما به عنوان یک برنامه نویس می دونید که کد IL چیه و چه کاربردی داره ، یک Cracker براحتی می تونه برنامه شما رو به کد IL تبدیل کنه تغییرات خودشو اعمال کنه و با ilasm دوباره برنامه رو کامپایل کنه، به همین راحتی !؟

C:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v6.0A\bin\ildasm.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ilas  m.exe

----------


## mohammadi4net

*Dis# 3.1.4
*این برنامه 400 دلاری کارایی مشابه Reflector. داره البته به ظاهر امکانات جانبی بیشتری داره  من خیلی ازش استفاده نکردم اگه کسی خیری از این برنامه دید ما روهم بی نصیب نذاره
www.netdecompiler.com
www.netdecompiler.com/download.html

----------


## mohammadi4net

ببخشید که مدتی نبودیم.

*DeSmart v1.0.0.9
* 
این ابزار تمام تغییرات {smartassembly} رو برمی گردونه ، این نسخه از برنامه تا ورژن سه {smartassembly} رو کاملا پشتیبانی می کنه ولی برای بقیه ورژن ها هم دست و پا شکسته جواب میده، متاسفانه سایت سازنده این برنامه رو از روی سایتش برداشته ، این احتمال رو می دم که سازنندگان {smartassembly} برنامه نویس این برنامه رو خریدن چون ورژن جدیدش رو که قول داده بود آماده کنه رو منتشر نکرد و حتی نسخه ای رو که من براتون گذاشتم رو کلا از سایتش حذف کرده.
rongchaua.net
لینک دانلود :
وجود ندارد، منقرض کردن برنامه به دلایل نامعلوم ولی نگران نشید این فایل رو براتون ضمیمه کردم که دوستان برنامه نویس ما داخل سایت برنامه نویس از اون بی نصیب نمونن.

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان يه خبر 
دوستان من موفق شدن پروتكولي بنويسند كه 100 % تضمين ميكنه برنامه شما كرك نشه 
در حال آماده سازي هست 
به محض آماده شدن نمونه دمو رو براتون ميزارم تا چك كنيد

----------


## Hossenbor

> دوستان يه خبر 
> دوستان من موفق شدن پروتكولي بنويسند كه 100 % تضمين ميكنه برنامه شما كرك نشه 
> در حال آماده سازي هست 
> به محض آماده شدن نمونه دمو رو براتون ميزارم تا چك كنيد


بی زحمت لینکشو برام پی ام کن

----------


## korosh_setayeshi66

سلام 
می خواستم بدونم حالا اگه بخوام از کرک کردن برنامم توست این برنامه ها جلوگیری کنم باید چی کار کنم

----------


## Nima NT

بهترین راه استفاده از پروتکتورها / قفل های نرم افزاری هستش.

----------


## cmsdqq2

> دوستان يه خبر 
> دوستان من موفق شدن پروتكولي بنويسند كه 100 % تضمين ميكنه برنامه شما كرك نشه 
> در حال آماده سازي هست 
> به محض آماده شدن نمونه دمو رو براتون ميزارم تا چك كنيد



ما همچنان منتظر آپلود کردن هستیم. البته چون خودتون گفته بودید* «حتماً»* ما هم منتظر موندیم.

----------

